

Why Aren’t There More Computer Science Majors? - chadhietala
http://chadwik.us/blog/2011/11/06/why-arent-there-more-computer-science-majors/

======
BlackJack
I don't think you understand what computer science is.

~~~
chadhietala
It's all theory. The problem is vast majority of students don't get excited
about theory, they like to hearing the answers to "what's in it for me" or
"what can I do with that?"

